# The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread October - December 2010



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only WTB/WTT thread going on in the Air Suspension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the Want to buy & Want to trade ads through out the forum.*The Rules:*

Only post WTB/WTT stuff here.
Once you've sourced your item delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the individual.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your WTB/WTT thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
*NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES* If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME WTB/WTT ad MORE THAN ONCE. **POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 

Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

WTB: Airlift lifestyle fronts for the MK4 and firestone rears.


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

WTB: 5 gallon skinny tank aluminum


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

WTT: 04 GSXR-600 in great condition for a full MKV/MKVI air ride setup let me know whats out there


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

Brand new set of HPS rear competition air bags. Had them as spares from when I had my MKIV. They're made for a MKV, but fit my MKIV no prob. Looking for $300.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*WTT: Raceland fronts*

Sold.


----------



## ctheriot (Nov 14, 2010)

I was told to give this forum a try, I'm looking for a pressuryte system, if you have one for sell please let me know.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

wtb: 5 gallon skinny tank. managment set up, compressor, fittings for hardlines. any other part besides bags and struts. located in jersey. willing to drive a reasonable distance. if you have any parts pm me.


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

for mk3 airride parts

Wtt:: My 16x8 16x9 flawless rs's

5x114.3

43 and 45 offsets

Falken 512 205/40 with 98% tread left


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

wtt: mk4 KW V1 coils good condition + cash for air setup


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

FS: MK3 Bagyard Bomber front struts & Chapman rears - $1200 shipped to the lower 48 states. Less than 1000 miles on everything.


----------



## tuckin15 (Oct 22, 2008)

looking for used mk3 struts lmk what you got:thumbup:


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

*wtb bagyard rear bags MKV*

Looking for some rear Bagyard bags for MK5. Shoot me a pm if you're looking to sell.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

WTB: Front and rear bags for MK4. Closer to NH the better:beer:


----------



## Bo!nk (May 20, 2006)

no more.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*WTB: MKV Bagyard or AirLift Air Struts*

Looking for a set of front air struts Bagyard or Air Lift. PM me please!!!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

MKIV bagyard fronts anyone? bombers or supremes?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a bunch of spare fittings from air ride installs of the past. If you see something interesting in the pic and have questions please PM me.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

wtb: 

- 3 gallon tank 
- Viair 400c or 480c 
- Rear bag setup for mk1 (non Caddy) 


heythanksguys


----------



## lifex (May 16, 2009)

*Aero Sport II*

looking for a pair prefferably with the mounting brackets


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

WTB: 

2 Valves
Tank
Front bags.


----------



## mikelavine (Dec 12, 2009)

*wtt bt for airride*

..


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*WTT*

WTT: Corvette c5 wheels with tires and adapters with only about 1500 miles on them for air management set up 




More pictures here...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...res-adapters-wheels**&p=69135102#post69135102
:wave:


----------



## mikelavine (Dec 12, 2009)

need bags for a mk4... air struts not boc's.. cash or have a .50trim kit for a 1.8 that i will part out


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

WTT a mk2 Jetta with aba swap for air ride.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Wtt: the wheels in my sig for mkv airride. Possible trade for complete digital management (e-level / ridepro)


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Pre-made Hardline Kit by Swoops*

I'm now offering Pre-made Hardline "Kits" for basic 4 and 6 front port air tanks. The Kit is everything you need to go from the tank to your false floor. I can offer them in a few different tube material and fitting color combinations as well as tube and fittings sizes. *Fittings are Anodized -AN and come in 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" NPT as well as tube diameter. Lines are pre-bent and flared and the bottoms will just need to be cut once to length to accommodate for different height tanks. 


























Tubing comes in Aluminum, Copper, or Stainless (pictured). 
Tank Fittings come in Anodized Black (pictured), Blue, Red, or Clear/Nickel plated. 
Bulkhead fittings come in Brass with Red push ring (pictured) and Nickel plated. 

Price: $125 Shipped 

Examples: 
*The 4 90degree bends are what the Kit will look like*


----------



## slightlyVR6stoopid (Apr 18, 2010)

*FS: 100% cycle V-Belt Driven Compressor $300, 4 1/2" valves $30 each (ALL NEW NEVER USED)*

So back when I was into full size Chevy trucks I bought this stuff and never got around to bagging it. The serial number posted is off the compressor which was manufactured in April 02! I need this stuff gone to make room for more parts I'll probably never use. So the compressor retails for $749.99! I want this gone for* $300 obo*. The valves are 1/2 inch, I have two SMC and two Extreme 450's. I'll take *$30* for each valve all brand new and never used. The gauge pictured I'll throw it in for free if anyone buys any of this stuff  Nothing is missing with the kit as you can see in the picture none of the bags with all the brass fittings are open and any clutch can be bought to fit the belt you have. This is a universal kit so all brackets will have to be fabricated. I can provide more pictures if needed. *Located in Puyallup, WA 45 minutes south of Seattle.* 


COMPRESSOR INFO 
Huge Volume 9.1cfm @ 3000RPM 
Automatic Refill To 145psi 
Belt Drive with Electric Clutch 
Clean, Dry filtered Air 
Bolt On Install 
100% Duty Cycle Oil Splash Pump 

Compressor electric clutch, belt, check valve, pressure relief valve, 110-145 PSI pressure switch, Intake filter, oil/water separator, fasteners, all electrical and air fittings, iIlustrated installation manual. 

http://www.suicidedoors.com/air-man...sor-kits/engine-driven-compressor-starter-kit


----------



## chopshopinc (Feb 6, 2010)

WTB/WTT. Looking for front and rear bags and brackets. Mkiv. Boc or cheap air struts.


----------

